# Sliced



## Woodcutteranon (May 9, 2010)

I have been watching this show on the History Channel. It isn't too bad. Last show the guy raced a big Echo against a hydraulic chain saw. The Echo kicked its butt.

Anyhow, the man kept describing the length of the "blade" on the Echo. I wanted to barf. Who among us, would refer to the bar as a "blade?"


Ugh.


----------



## scattergun13 (May 9, 2010)

HA!!! I wondered how long it was going to take for someone to post about this. It drove me nuts too. Seeing the hydraulic saw was cool as were the guts of the others but overall he didn't strike me as a chainsaw expert.


----------



## rex (May 9, 2010)

i cant stand that guy....


----------



## Jkebxjunke (May 10, 2010)

well if you look at the target audience ... they wouldn't know a "bar" from a "blade"... and probably "blade " is easier for the target audience to understand... although the premise of the show is kinda cool... interesting to see how things work via reverse engineering.
But I will agree the guy is somewhat annoying.... ... maybe they should have the "mythbusters" host the show.....


----------



## J.Walker (May 10, 2010)

Sliced is featuring chainsaws tonight at 8:30.
I hear AS member Chopwood has one of his saws on the show. Just look for the Rotex bikesaw with the Woodmizer sticker on it.


----------



## Plasmech (May 10, 2010)

They should do a B83 next. Google it.


----------



## JCARMAN (May 13, 2010)

that has got to be one of my biggest pet peaves!!! it a BAR dag-gummit, not a blade!!:chainsawguy:


----------



## cat-face timber (May 14, 2010)

jcarman said:


> that has got to be one of my biggest pet peaves!!! It a bar dag-gummit, not a blade!!:chainsawguy:



+1


----------



## wahconah98 (May 17, 2010)

Jkebxjunke said:


> well if you look at the target audience ... they wouldn't know a "bar" from a "blade"... and probably "blade " is easier for the target audience to understand...



(In the host's voice) A bar does not sliiiiiiiiice. A blade? Oh it can sliiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


I liked the idea behind the show but the execution is terrible and way over the top. I think this guy and a few producers may have sold their souls for a chance at prime time.

I can't stand how he cuts something in half and then magically has an explaination of how it works or why it outperforms an alternative model. The hydraulic vs. gas saw is a prime example. He cut both in half and then concluded that the gas saw has a higher chain speed so it cuts faster which is impossible to determine by looking at the internal parts (and should have been obvious when he was testing them). I'll be sticking to How It's Made.

Anyone notice how loose his chain was at the end of the saw episode? There was a lot of light between the bottom of the bar and his chain.


----------



## RVALUE (May 17, 2010)

Jkebxjunke said:


> well if you look at the target audience ... they wouldn't know a "bar" from a "blade"... and probably "blade " is easier for the target audience to understand... although the premise of the show is kinda cool... interesting to see how things work via reverse engineering.
> But I will agree the guy is somewhat annoying.... ... maybe they should have the "mythbusters" host the show.....



Maybe the term 'bar' would be misstaken for a beer joint, therefore edited out of mainstream TV to preserve the family atmosphere.

OR written by idiots.


----------



## tawilson (May 17, 2010)

I thought the chain was the blade.


----------



## ROME K/G (May 17, 2010)

That guys a dumb ass! he doesnt know how to take anything apart to show how it works so he just cuts it in half!


----------



## wahconah98 (May 17, 2010)

I also like how he keeps burning up Bosch chop saws. I wonder if they like that kind of product placement?


----------



## biggenius29 (May 20, 2010)

I DVRed that episode and watched it last night.

The real tool of the show was that idiot who built his own saw and raced the saw with the 36" "blade"


----------



## XJPete87 (May 27, 2010)

Got all excited when I saw the trailer but felt really let down when I watched the episode. I've seen a few now and I dont care for the show.


----------

